# Erreur de code, IPad bloqué



## citronpower (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Mon IPad est bloqué à cause d'avoir fait trop d'erreur de mot de passe...
(Vive les mamans ! :hein: )
Elle a téléphoné à l'assistance Apple qui lui ont dit de réinitialiser l'IPad (Ce qu'elle a fait) mais l'IPad reste bloqué...

[Sur l'écran de l'IPad il s'affiche : "Veuillez connecter l'IPad à ITunes"] mais comme vous le savez tous, la première fois que l'on connecte son IPad, IPhone ou autre ayant un code sur un nouvel ordinateur il faut dévérouiller l'IPad (Ce qui n'est pas possible puisqu'il est bloqué)...

Voilà, j'espère avoir bien résumé !

merci de vous réponse !


----------

